# Ace Arnold Schwinn help



## FloridaRust (Feb 5, 2014)

I got this in a trade with all original tires with serial of  B02847 unevenly stamped under the crank.



















And pics or info on this will be helpful.Not alot on google.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll take a guess and say it's a 1941 DX.

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1941.html

What decade are those all original tires associated with?


----------



## FloridaRust (Feb 5, 2014)

Rear tire is a Carlisle Lightning Dart tire with a Indian Head and the front is Belnord Super Service tire


----------



## TammyN (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice bike! I have her older sister, in red. Is that the first year of the non-hanging tank? I'm not seeing any straps connecting it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## volksboy57 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have one of those without the tank. Best riding bike I own. Let me know if you want to sell the tank


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 6, 2014)

According to Tim's chart serial # puts this at 1938 but bike sure does look a couple years later? V/r Shawn


----------



## FloridaRust (Feb 6, 2014)

The brake lever what confuses me alot.It a New Departure D brake Stamped big arm


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 6, 2014)

*great find*

nice one Rust LOOKS LIKE things are going your way good luck bro !!


----------



## tailhole (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, that is a very nice ladies.  Nice paint, tank - all of it.  Great riders too.  Have fun!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 6, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> According to Tim's chart serial # puts this at 1938 but bike sure does look a couple years later? V/r Shawn




Did you notice the position of the truss tube? It's pretty far down and just ahead of the chainguard. I assume there is another truss tube hidden by the tank.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 6, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Did you notice the position of the truss tube? It's pretty far down and just ahead of the chainguard. I assume there is another truss tube hidden by the tank.




I think the tank was added after the fact...mtc.. Fenders might have been as well... What's up withthe headbadge?.. Looks like it sits too low.... Rims are flat profile!?


----------



## FloridaRust (Feb 6, 2014)

Rims are labeled with Schwinn and I do believe there the S-2?The guy i got the bike from in the trade said be put a new version late 40's/50's Schwinn headbadge on but when took off clearly can see the outline of the Ace Headbadge.And the top tube reads ACE with a wing on each side of it.


----------



## skindel (Feb 6, 2014)

*what horn button?*

is it domed or concave


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 6, 2014)

skindel said:


> is it domed or concave




Doesn't mater .... Domed was used into postwar.. Its the shroud that counts.. There are five different shrouds Schwinn used size wise... Pull the tank and see if it has speed clips or is tapped... Looks like a 41 tank to me bit pix are dark and could be an EA button ...... Closer inspection of pic,, I think its a domed large shroud 41 46 button...


----------



## FloridaRust (Feb 6, 2014)

The Horn button has a D (delta?)with a triangle around it.




And here is the Ace decal or whats left of the shadowing.


----------



## FloridaRust (Feb 6, 2014)

Also is this a normal Schwinn Stem?Its my first ever to have one quite like this design.


----------



## Spence36 (Feb 8, 2014)

Id say 41 Dx 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 11, 2014)

Gooseneck is commonly called a "swan" neck.


----------



## FloridaRust (Mar 11, 2014)

*Update on better pics.*














This is my beauty but Im plossibly thinking of trading her for another antique beauty fairly if times comes.


----------



## FloridaRust (Mar 11, 2014)

Also can someone give me a rough ball park of how much these bikes go for? Not a lot of info that I can gather from these bikes


----------



## TammyN (Mar 12, 2014)

FloridaRust said:


> This is my beauty but Im plossibly thinking of trading her for another antique beauty fairly if times comes.




If you sell her complete I'd like to buy her. PM sent.


----------

